# Smaller pics



## badwin (Mar 27, 2005)

As you might have seen I had a little problem with getting the right size of pics onto the forums.  But thanks to all the positive help from the members here I think I got it.  I am waiting for Old Griz's new idea for lighting.  I thought his other pics were outstanding so I can't wait to see his new idea.  Thanks to all who helped me.
Brian


----------



## WoodChucker (Mar 28, 2005)

Brian, glad you got it worked out!


----------

